# Crear un LiveCD

## rasmusen

Buenas a todos, estoy buscando a ver como podría crear un liveDVD ( o usbLive) a partir de mi instalación actual (prefiero DVD por el mayor tamaño). El caso es que tengo varias maquinas exactamente iguales y un de ellas en las que tengo el sistema configurado a mi gusto, kernel, paquetes, aplicaciones desarrollados por mi...la idea es crear una imagen de disco de la maquina para poder instalarlo directamente sobre las otras (y extensible a un número grande de maquinas )....

alguien sabe del alguna guía en gentoo o como podría hacerlo?? he mirado por ahí pro no me ha convencido casi nada....

P.D: hay un como crear un usb live pero a partir de un cd live...yo quiero una imagen de mi disco...

muchas gracias...

----------

## Theasker

Partimage

Drive Image

Ghost for linux

También aunque yo no lo he hecho nunca, supongo q podrías hacerlo con rsync o dd a un disco duro externo y luego restaurarlo en el o los ordenadores nuevos.

Hay bastantes guías por ahí que te explican bien como hacer eso.

Saludos

----------

## Charlybrown

A mi personalmente lo que mas me a resultado a sido crear una imagen con partimage y crear un livecd de esta con system rescue.

http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-es_C%C3%B3mo_grabar_un_DVD_con_SystemRescueCd_y_4GB_m%C3%A1s_de_archivos

http://www.sysresccd.org/Online-Manual-ES

SaludosLast edited by Charlybrown on Wed May 20, 2009 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Con un simple tar puedes hacer una copia de todo el sistema. Solo te faltaría copiar la tabla de particiones y el sector de arranque. Usar cfdisk y grub no cuesta mucho pero si quieres ahorrártelo puedes copiar los primeros 512 bytes del disco con el comando dd. La tabla de particiones también la puedes copiar con sfdisk. Si es estrictamente necesario que la copia sea en forma de liveCD o liveUSB, échale un vistazo a "Linux Live scripts" http://www.linux-live.org/

Saludozzzz

----------

## rasmusen

muchas gracias...voy a estudiar cada una de las posibilidades y despues posteo mis impresiones y pruebas...

gracias!

----------

## rasmusen

bueno dándole muchas vueltas al asunto me he decido por hacerlo con dd, puesto que todas las maquinas son iguales (iguales entodo tamaño disco duro etc..). Esto me sugiere varias dudas y a ver si me dais algunos consejos de como hacerlo: 

1) Puesto que el dd tarda una eternidad, quiero minimizar al máximo mi SO (los  discos son de 200 GB), entiendo que podría eliminar los manpages, y los paquetes de instalación (puesto que desde las máquinas no se habrá ningún emerge ni nada por el estilo)...como elimino ese contenido?? veis que pueda eliminar algo más??

2) Entiendo que el dd, copia byte a byte el disco duro entero sin tener en cuenta el contenido, esto quiere decir que aunque tenga un SO minimizado la copia será byte a byte completa (los 200GB),  como podría optimizar la copia por dd para que sólo tubiera que copiar el contenido mínimo, respectando arranque, memoria compartida y datos. Por ejemplo minimizando al máximo la partición de datos y dejando el resto libre??

3)una vez dominado le tema del dd, la idea es integrarlo como un live cd que lo único que haga sea nada más arrancar lo mínimo, hacer la copia a la máquina...alguna idea??

gracias!

----------

## gringo

estoy un poco confuso : para que quieres crear el livecd exactamente ? 

Si tienes varias máquinas idénticas y quieres meter gentoo en todas ellas, no acabarías antes haciendo un stage con el gentoo que ya tienes funcionando y luego usando el livecd que te de la gana lo desempaquetas en cada máquina ?

Pero igual es que no he entendido lo que quieres hacer ...

saluetes

----------

## rasmusen

tengo una serie de maquinas exactamente iguales, en una de ellas tengo configurado gentoo tal y como lo necesito, aplaicaiones, paquetes, kernel, modulos, etc.....

Intento buscar un mecanismo para tener exactamente los mismo en todas las maquinas,con un CD de instalación. Es decir llego a una maquina nueva (vacia o no), le meto el CD, y que finalizado el proceso sea idéntica a la otra, kernel, boot, datos, particiones, todo...

entiendo que eso se hace con dd, pero claro este proceso es bastante lento, entocnes busco como reducir ese tiempo u otro mecanismo para hacer lo mismo...

la verdad es que no tengo muy definido el concpeto de stage de gentoo, nose las limitaciones que tiene si las tiene....

gracias..

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> tengo una serie de maquinas exactamente iguales, en una de ellas tengo configurado gentoo tal y como lo necesito, aplaicaiones, paquetes, kernel, modulos, etc..... 

 

pues entonces simplemente desde un livecd ( el que quieras) haces un paquete con ese sistema ( con tar o rsync o lo que mas te guste, no tiene porque ser nada del otro mundo), lo mueves a las máquinas donde te haga falta y lo decomprimes. Si te decides por hacer un paquete de esta manera es MUY importante que al crearlo le digas a la herramienta que uses que guarde los permisos originales.

Algo similar es crear un stage4 ( o algo asi lo llaman - hay un script en estos foros que lo hace automáticamete) que en resumidas cuentas es lo que te digo : crear un  paquete con todo el sistema para tenerlo como copia de seguridad o para  moverlo a un entorno similar.

Si lo vas a hacer a mano, convendría hacer un poco de limpieza antes, p.ej. el contenido de /tmp, /var/tmp/portage y directorios similares sobra; directorios como /sys no hace falta que los empaquetes. Se podría incluso limpiar el sistema de todas las cabeceras p.ej. (*.h), páginas man, etc. pero entiendo que quieres el sistema tal cuál asi que no lo hagas, sobre todo en caso de que las otras máquinas vayan a compilar tb.

Incluso tb. puedes ahorrarte /usr/src/ o /usr/portage pero ya depende de como lo vayas a montar todo. P.ej. en caso de que no tengas intención de compilar un kernel o módulos externos en las otras máquinas, las fuentes del kernel no te van a hacer falta. Si no tienes intención de usar portage puedes obviar /usr/portage y hasta eliminar todas las cabeceras del sistema p.ej.

Otra idea similar es que hagas copias de las particiones con partimage p.ej. (con dd tb. podrías) y las muevas a donde te haga falta. 

Hay bastantes soluciones creo yo, tan sólo se tarta de que aclares las ideas y actúes en consecuencia.

saluetes

----------

## rasmusen

muchas gracias me pongo a ello y comento...

solo una duda con un tar o un rsync entiendo que no podría copiar el sector de arranque, kernel, tabla de particiones.....por eso comentaba el tema del dd, para que se copiara todo tal cual y no tener que crear las particiones ni nada previamente...

graciassss

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> solo una duda con un tar o un rsync entiendo que no podría copiar el sector de arranque, kernel, tabla de particiones.....por eso comentaba el tema del dd, para que se copiara todo tal cual y no tener que crear las particiones ni nada previamente... 

 

cierto, pero en caso de que vayas crear un paquete con todo el sistema como te sugiero, vas a tener que usar un livecd ( o pinchar el disco duro en otra máquina),con lo que escribir la tabla de particiones y escribir grub es algo realmente trivial, incluso te puedes currar un mini-script para automatizar todo el proceso si quieres, hay alguno en estos foros tb. por si buscas orientación.

No digo que lo del dd no sea viable, sólo digo que crear un livecd con todo tu sistema para luego volcarlo me parece un trabajo innecesario y tedioso. 

En fin, soluciones mil, sólo tienes que buscar lo que te sea mas cómodo  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## rasmusen

mmm interesante...estudiaré lo de automatizar la creación de la tabla de particiones...en este caso el proceso sería:

- meto el cd y arranca el live.

- se ejecuta el script para la creación de la tabla de particiones.

- Una vez creada la tabla de particiones, descomprimo  el tar con el sistema. 

bueno me pongo a ello, a ver que conclusiones saco...

muchas graciassss

---------------------EEDIT------------------------

Acabo de encontrar esto en la pagina del partimage...

para guardar el sector de arranque y tabla de particiones....

```

cd /root ; mkdir partition-backup ; cd partition-backup

dd if=/dev/hda of=backup-hda.mbr count=1 bs=512

sfdisk -d /dev/hda > backup-hda.sf

```

y para restaurarlo: 

```

dd if=backup-hda.mbr of=/dev/hda

sfdisk /dev/hda < backup-hda.sf

```

Hare la siguiente prueba, primero desde un livecd hago un tar del sistema (/), guardo el sector de arranque y tabla de particiones como dice arriba. despues desde el livecd restauro el arranque y descomprimo el tar del sistema todo seguido a ver que ocurre...

----------

## rasmusen

bueno ya he hecho las primeras pruebas...

1) meto un rescue cd y lo primero que hago es guardar el sector de arranque y tabla de particiones como se indica arriba.

2) mounto mi particion de datos (/dev/sda3)en una carpeta cualquiera y monto tb el /boot/ (dev/sda1).

2) hago un tar cf nombre.tar.gz * (dentro de la carpeta con el sda3).

3) lo copio todo en un disco usb

4) borro las unidades y las desmonto

6) me cargo la tabla de particiones con fdisk, borrando todas las entradas y saliendo con "w"

5) renicio con el livecd

6) Restauro el arranque como digo arriba, miro el fdisk, la tabla sigue vacia, vuelvo a reiniciar y entonces si sale como estaba antes de borrarla (imagino que habra algun comando de refresco..tendre que verlo)

7) Una vez vuelvo a ver las unidades monto /dev/sda3 y /dev/sda1 y descomprimo el tar.

 :Cool:  desmonto unidades y inicio sin liveCD. El sistema esta como antes.

Dudas:

1) Al no hacer ningún formateo ni nada, no sé si el proceso funcionaría con un disco completamente vacio...

2) Al restaurar la tabla de particiones, no tendría que hacer los comandos de formateo (ext3,swap yboot) ??

3) alguien sabe el comando para refresco de la tabla de particiones sin reiniciar?

haré volveré a hacer la prueba pro esta vez borrando la tabla de particiones con una única particion y formateandola...

gracias!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Acerca de tu pregunta número 2, supongo por que nunca he intentado en realidad, que un sistema de archivos básico como ext2 o fat, sin journaling no debería tener mayores inconvenientes en funcionar aun que la partición no haya sido "formateada".

Otros sistemas de archivos mas complejos, como EXT3/4, Reiser, etc. pueden tener problemas a la larga si no entiendo mal como funcionan. Creo que la primera prueba que deberías hacer es tratar de usar tu método sobre una partición EXT3 y ver que pasa después del primer reinicio si le haces un chequeo forzado con fsck.

Si no me equivoco, la partición va a perder los atributos de EXT3 y se montará como EXT2 de ahí en adelante. Cosa que se podría solucionar con tune2fs (el el caso de EXT3 y 4 al menos).

i92 sabe mucho mas que yo sobre esto, a ver si nos ilumina.

Respecto a tu pregunta número 3, yo también me uno al petitorio  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## rasmusen

bueno a la 3 puedo responder ya,  en la primera prueba no se que hice mal con el sfdisk, pero en la segunda despues de sfdisk el sistema de ficheros se queda correcto sin necesidad de reiniciar.

Lo que probare ahora es repetir el mismo proceso aplicando los correspondientes formateos, que tb los podría incluir en el supuesto script de instalación. 

gracias!

---EDIT------

Bueno después de unas pruebas más puedo decir que el proceso funciona. Lo que si hago después de cargar el MBR (codo indico un par de posts más arriba) es formatear las particiones con el formato correspondiente (mk2fs y mkswap). Después simplemente montar datos y boot y a descomprimir. Tiempo de proceso 10-15 minutos genial!

Ahora sólo me falta meter un en cd, la parte para el arranque del entorno live y los scripts y el tar de mi sistema...a ver como lo hago...

Por cierto, ya que hemos hablado de eliminar cosas...si me cargo el /usr/portage/...entiendo que con un emerge --sync bastaría para que volviera a funcionar...eso si, tendría que bajar todos los paquetes inmersos en la instalaci´no de cualquier paquete....me equivoco?

gracias a todos!!!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> bueno a la 3 puedo responder ya, en la primera prueba no se que hice mal con el sfdisk, pero en la segunda despues de sfdisk el sistema de ficheros se queda correcto sin necesidad de reiniciar. 

 

fdisk tiene dos opciones para salir del programa : salir grabando los cambios y salir a secas sin tocar el disco. Igual hiciste lo segundo.

 *Quote:*   

> Al no hacer ningún formateo ni nada, no sé si el proceso funcionaría con un disco completamente vacio... 

 

yo no lo he hecho nunca con dd asi que no sé hasta que nivel llega el dd, pero entiendo que si hace una copia raw de todo lo que se encuentra, la estructura del disco debería ser copiada tb. 

 *Quote:*   

> Al restaurar la tabla de particiones, no tendría que hacer los comandos de formateo (ext3,swap yboot) ?? 

 

si sólo restauras las tabla, creo que si tendrás que formatear, de lo contrario no podrás acceder.

 *Quote:*   

> entiendo que con un emerge --sync bastaría para que volviera a funcionar

 

si, aunque mejor bájate un snapshot, cargaras menos los servidores y dependiendo de tu máquina y de tu conexión seguramente será mas rápido.

Aunque hay otras soluciones tb., puedes simplemente montar /usr/portage con nfs o montar tu propio servidor rsync en tu red. 

saluetes

----------

